# Benson and Hedges Mellow virginia



## polo (Jan 8, 2012)

Never done a pipe tobacco review before and this isn't going to be much of one but I just wanted to share my views on the tobacco and see if anyone else agrees or disagrees. This is one of the less well known OTC blends here in the UK. Smell in the pouch is slightly soapy with a nutty praline and caramel smell. Its ribbon cut with a few chunks of flake from what I can see. The taste (greatly improved with retrohaling) Is quite biscuity with hints of sweet caramel and maybe even fudge? can't seem to get it to stay lit well and is giving a bit of bite but both are signs of being to wet so I'm pre drying a bowl now. The room note is amazing with a sweet biscuity smell. Like I said I'm not going into detail just giving the basics of what I can taste and seeing if anyone thinks otherwise p
Cheers


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

polo said:


> This is one of the less well known OTC blends here in the UK.


I've heard of Benson and Hedges cigarettes, but did not realize they made pipe tobacco as well. Is it exclusive to the UK?


----------



## polo (Jan 8, 2012)

Not too sure about that I'm a big fan of their cigarettes though, They do rolling tobacco which isn't the greatest but Just got this and realised it was made by them.


----------



## polo (Jan 8, 2012)

To update I just smoked this in a briar and it has a different taste compared to the corn cob definitely a lakeland soapy floral taste to it.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Never knew that B&H did pipe tobacco. All I know about here in the U.S. are cigarettes that seem to be targeted at women (at least, I've never known any straight guys to smoke them). I do remember in my middle-school days when I smoked what I could sneak from family members that B&H were pretty tasty (an aunt smoked them). If I run into any B&H pipe tobacco here in the U.S. I think that experience plus your review have me more than a little curious and I'll have to try some.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Mellow Virginia is a cheap packet blend like Condor, and St Bruno. Sold in the UK and Ireland. Thou nowadays it's getting harder to found


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

I used to smoke this when I couldn't handle the strong stuff. My old hillwalking pal...a Condor smoking man thought I was a bit of a girls blouse for smoking it so I turned to Condor instead. :lol:

I thought it was okay but now (many years later) with a bit more experience trying other brands I'm not too sure if I would think the same way. Next time I'm in the UK I must try some.


----------

